# 2013 SuperSix 5 vs 2014 CAAD10 5



## d77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a little help on choosing my first road bike. One of the local shops has the 2013 SuperSix 5 on sale for the same price as a 2014 CAAD10 5. 

I've been riding my mountain bike around for the last few years so I know that I like cycling but now I want to go farther and faster. I've also signed up for a 90 km ride in July and 120 km ride in September so I do need to get out soon and start losing my winter weight. 

I want to go down this weekend and ride them both but was just hoping to get some opinions from others who might have ridden both. Right now I'm leaning towards the 2013 SuperSix since it's carbon, and I like the colours better than the 2014 CAAD10.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Haven't ridden a SuperSix, but have heard good things about them. Besides the frame, those bikes are basically the same component sets so you won't be getting any difference there (except maybe minimal changes from 2013 vs. 2014 components). I have a 2011 CAAD10 and it is a great bike. I don't think you can go wrong with either of them really - your feeling when you test them will ultimately tell you which one you prefer (and your preference for carbon/alloy along with color schemes).


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Of that pair, choose the SuperSix - without doubt!

cheers


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

supersix


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Can't go wrong with Supersix.


----------



## d77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Going to go ride them today, but am really leaning to the 2013 SuperSix.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Seeing the components are the same go with the super.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Another vote for the Supersix. Excellent bike!


----------



## d77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Proud new owner of a 2013 SuperSix. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

d77 said:


> Proud new owner of a 2013 SuperSix. Couldn't be happier.


right on...congrats! post pics!!


----------



## d77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ya I will as soon as this blasted rain stops and I can get it outside.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Great choice mate - enjoy it!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

d77 said:


> Proud new owner of a 2013 SuperSix. Couldn't be happier.


Awesome! It's a great bike!


----------

